# Roger Patterson- Bee Improvement



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

If you google DAVE CUSHMAN's website you will find that Roger Patterson has maintained this website since Cushman's death in 2011, I believe. Lots of information from "oldtimers" and a little different point of view from the Brits. I bookmarked that site and refer to it often for their thoughts on something I'm going to do. It's like a library.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you, Murdock. Good feedback.

Roger recently gave a presentation about Dave Cushman and the circumstances that lead to his inheriting the website- very interesting:






Happy Easter!


----------

